
Hey is selling 2 letter email addresses for $999 - jackhalford
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/16/21293156/hey-email-service-2-letter-addresses-premium-price-features
======
dan-robertson
It doesn’t seem to be a crazy thing to do. There doesn’t seem to be much
reason to get such an address just for being first.

~~~
FlyMoreRockets
It seems to me that a two letter email address would invite a disproportionate
amount of spam.

~~~
joezydeco
If you read up on how Hey claims to work, spam has to be invited in.

------
downerending
So, I can pay to have an email with a Hamming distance of one from 50+ other
email addresses? Such a deal!

